# Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?



## Wasserspeier (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Adresse, wo ich günstig ein Gleitlager für die Umlenkrolle am Bügel meine Spro Passion bekomme. Hat da wer einen Tip? #h

WP


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche eine Adresse, wo ich günstig ein Gleitlager für die Umlenkrolle am Bügel meine Spro Passion bekomme. Hat da wer einen Tip? #h
> 
> WP



Meinst du das Schnurlaufröllchen?

Wenn ja, kauf dir eine Ersatzspule und nimm unten das Lager raus.

Das passt ins Schnurlaufröllchen und das alte Lager reicht für die Spule vollkommen aus.#6

Natürlich geht auch die Spule, die du jetzt drauf hast.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wasserspeier (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Danke erstmal für den Tip. Aber wo bekomme ich günstig Ersatzspulen her?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Gerlinger.

Kannste dir aussuchen ob du die für die Blue Arc oder Red Arc Serie in deiner gewünschten Grösse nimmst.

Passen beide.#6

Für die Passion haben sie keine. Die anderen sind eh hochwertiger.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Achso falls du eine 40er hast. Bei Egay fliegt gerade eine rum:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Aluminium-Ersatz...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3efb9fcc1e

@ Martin

E-Spulen sind ja auch zu gebrauchen wenn man nicht nur das Lager braucht.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wasserspeier (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Ok. Dann noch eine Frage. Ich brauche eigentlich für meine 740 Passion eine Ersatzspule, aber das lager für eine 730er. Kann ich dann auch eien 740er Ersatzspule kaufen und das Lager benutzen? Welche Rollengrößen haben die selbe Lagergröße?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ok. Dann noch eine Frage. Ich brauche eigentlich für meine 740 Passion eine Ersatzspule, aber das lager für eine 730er. Kann ich dann auch eien 740er Ersatzspule kaufen und das Lager benutzen? Welche Rollengrößen haben die selbe Lagergröße?




Alle:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wasserspeier (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle:m
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Super, vielen Dank! :vik:


----------



## Wasserspeier (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinst du das Schnurlaufröllchen?
> 
> Wenn ja, kauf dir eine Ersatzspule und nimm unten das Lager raus.
> 
> ...


Hatten wir ein Missverständiss? Also, bei den Rollen ist ja so eine dicke Gleitscheibe/Gleitlager dabei, die passt aber nicht ins Schnurrlaufröllchen! Von welchem Lager hast Du denn gesprochen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Nee, die Scheiben sind zum unterlegen auf der Achse.
Damit bekommt man die Spule höher oder tiefer, um die Schnurverlegung zu optimieren.

Das Kugellager ist unten in die Spule verbaut und durch einen Federring gesichert.

Dieses passt in das Schnurlaufröllchen . .  .


#h#h#h


----------



## Wasserspeier (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Ah, also doch ein Missverständiss. Ich brauche die Gleitlager (die 2 durchsichtigen Lochscheiben, die links und rechts vom Röllchen sitzen), weil mir da eins abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Die ollen Plastescheiben kannste dir doch aus einem Joghurtbecher o.ä. schneiden.


#h#h#h


----------



## Wasserspeier (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Die ollen Plastescheiben kannste dir doch aus einem Joghurtbecher o.ä. schneiden.
> ...


Jaja, das hatte ich auch gemacht. Allerdings wars nen Tatziki Becher. 

Würde da aber trotzdem gerne die orig. Scheiben haben, weil das sicher nen spezieller Kunsstoff ist bei solchen Gleitlagern. Sprich Gleitfähigkeit und insbesondere Verschleiß sollten besser sein.


----------



## RedArc (26. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Ich schmeiss mich mal mit in die kleine runde!

@ prof. Tinca....

hab ich das richtig verstanden....die ersatzspulen der red arc passen 100% auf die passion in selber grösse???


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Japp. 
Auch von der Blue Arc. :m
Die der 9er Serie passen optisch besser als die der der Red.


----------



## RedArc (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

9er Serie?? Meinst du die BlueArc?

Kannst du mir dann auch zufälligerweise verraten welche Spulen/rollengrösse der RedArc bzw BlueArc ich brauche für meine 210er Passion??


----------



## fischermann97 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Kleine Frage : ich habe eine Spro Passion tfx -8 Premium carbon Spin light. Wg ist 10 -28 gr , länge 2,40 m. Und die Artikelnummer ist 2697 241 . Wo bekomme ich das obere Teil der Rute her?
MfG
Niklas


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



RedArc schrieb:


> 9er Serie?? Meinst du die BlueArc?
> 
> Kannst du mir dann auch zufälligerweise verraten welche Spulen/rollengrösse der RedArc bzw BlueArc ich brauche für meine 210er Passion??




Japp.
9er Blue Arc Serie. Sieht besser aus als mit rotem Rand.:m

210 erPassion gibbet nicht.
Meinste 710?



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage : ich habe eine Spro Passion tfx -8 Premium carbon Spin light. Wg ist 10 -28 gr , länge 2,40 m. Und die Artikelnummer ist 2697 241 . Wo bekomme ich das obere Teil der Rute her?
> MfG
> Niklas



Bei jedem Händler, der SPRO Artikel führt.


----------



## RedArc (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

oops ja genau die 710...sry


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Na dann die Spule der 9100er Blue oder 10100 Red.
Die erste Zahl zeigt nur die Anzahl der Kgll. an.
Die zweite steht für die Grösse.:m


----------



## RedArc (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

und das passt auch alles von der hublänge/höhe etc.??


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Also ich hatte auf einer 730 Passion die Spule einer 10300 Red in Gebrauch - ging.
Auf einer 720 Passion die Spule einer 7200 Blue - ging.
Dann noch auf einer 740er Passion die Spule einer 9400 Blue - ging auch.

Ich denke dass das bei anderen Grössen, speziell der 710 nicht anders ist.
Evtl. passen da auch die 20er Spulen. Der Körper ist gleich gross.


----------



## iguana57 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Hallo

Ich habe die SPRO Passion 730. Bei mir ist die Bremse kaputt gegangen. Also das Rädchen womit man die Frontbremse einstellt läßt sich nicht mehr fest ziehen. Das gewinde von der Stange sieht noch i.o. aus. Ich habe schon mal auf der Seite von Spro geschaut aber konnte in Sachen Ersatzteile nichts finden.

Weiß jemand wo ich dieses Rädchen für die Bremse her bekomme, oder ob man das überhaupt bekommt. Habe leider die Anleitung mit der Explosionszeichnung nicht mehr um zu schauen ob man das einzeln bekommt.

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Dann ruf bei Spro in Weimar an und frag, wer die Teile vertreibt.
Wenn nicht, dann schau mal hier. Einer von denen sollte in Deiner Nähe sein.

Bevor Du aber für teure Versandkosten etwas hin und her sendest, solltest Du vielleicht über den Kauf einer neuen Passion nachdenken. Beim Kus für die Passion sollte sowas ja drin liegen.
Freuen kannst Du Dich dann über eine weitere Ersatzspule für die neue Passion


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auf einer 730 Passion die Spule einer 10300 Red in Gebrauch - ging.
> Auf einer 720 Passion die Spule einer 7200 Blue - ging.
> Dann noch auf einer 740er Passion die Spule einer 9400 Blue - ging auch.
> 
> ...


*
Spule der Blue Arc 7400 und die der Black Arc 8400 passt auf der Spro Passion 730 zu 100%!*#6
Diese Kombinationen habe ich selbst in Gebrauch, also kein Lall im All.#d


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Die Spule der 4000er Ryobi Applause passt NICHT auf die 3000er Applause. Bevor hier jemand voreilige Schlüsse zieht und Sensitivfischers Erahrungen auf alle Sprosse der Ryobi Familie bzw der Spro Klone überträgt...

Die Körper der 1000/2000 und 3000/4000 sind zwar jeweils gleich, aber zumindest bei 3000/4000er Größen ist die Spule der 4000er höher und der Rotor der 4000er Rolle weiter. Also gibt es theoretisch ein schlechtes Wickelbild mit freien Rändern auf ner 3000er Rolle. Die 4000er Spule auf der 3000er Rolle passt aber gar nicht erst, also muss man sich ums Wickelbild auch keine Gedanken machen 

Edit: 4000er RedArc Spule passt aber auf 4000er Applause


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. November 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Die Spule der 4000er Ryobi Applause passt NICHT auf die 3000er Applause. Bevor hier jemand voreilige Schlüsse zieht und Sensitivfischers Erahrungen auf alle Sprosse der Ryobi Familie bzw der Spro Klone überträgt...



Innerhalb einer Modellreihe geht das natürlich nicht, wäre ja auch sinnfrei!



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Die Körper der 1000/2000 und 3000/4000 sind zwar jeweils gleich, aber zumindest bei 3000/4000er Größen ist die Spule der 4000er höher und der Rotor der 4000er Rolle weiter. Also gibt es theoretisch ein schlechtes Wickelbild mit freien Rändern auf ner 3000er Rolle. Die 4000er Spule auf der 3000er Rolle passt aber gar nicht erst, also muss man sich ums Wickelbild auch keine Gedanken machen
> 
> Edit: 4000er RedArc Spule passt aber auf 4000er Applause



Ist auch logisch, denn wenn die Spulen innerhalb einer Modellreihe, bei unterschiedlichen Größen gleich wären, wäre ja ein Spulentyp gänzlich überflüssig.
Die Spule der Passion 740 passt auch nicht auf die 730!#d

Dass die Spule der 4000er Red Arc auf die 4000er Applause passt sollte klar sein, denn die Applause, die Blue Arc, die Black Arc, die Zauber haben alle den gleichen Body, nur das Innenleben ist unterschiedlich(Black, Blue, Applause mit Excentergetriebe und Zauber+Blue 9000er+Red Arc mit Wormshaft).
Allerdings bringt die Spulenkompatibilität unter den Arcs einer Größe nicht den Vorteil, wie der im Falle der Passion, bei der ich mit dem 3000er Body(Passion 730) die 3000er und die 4000er Spule einer Arc fischen kann.#6


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*





Auf die 5000er Rollen passen 4000er Spulen (aber nicht umgekehrt (5000er Spule ist breiter, Rotor entsprechend größer)). Im Bild 2 5000er Rollen.

ABER: 
Unterlegscheiben mitnehmen und rechtzeitig aufs Wickelbild achten! Ein "Muster" ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, irgendwann werd ich das vielleicht mal ausprobieren oder anderweitig zu der entsprechenden Erkenntnis kommen, ob und inwiefern man diesbezüglich je nach Spulenwahl nachjustieren muss.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (4. November 2012)

*AW: Spro Passion - Wo Ersatzteile bestellen?*

Hey Sensitivfischer,

ich habe nur vor dem Schluss warnen wollen, dass alle 3000er/4000er Ryobi/Arc kompatibel sind, wie du das scheinbar verstanden hast.

Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass das, was du bei der Passion festgestellt hast (4000er Spule auf 3000er Body), nicht für alle Teile der Ryobi/Arc Familie gilt. Mehr nicht


----------

